# Hi



## Precious.paws (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi 
Just wondering if any if you have used friends sperm and given them a donor egg in return. 
Just a friend if ours gay man is donating for us and just wondering if t would be wise for me to return favour with an egg or cause more complications


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi precious paws


I dont think you can donate 'an egg' someone will correct me if im wrong, but im pretty sure you would have to register as an egg donor, and the clinic would then give you meds to stimulate your ovaries, and how ever many eggs they collect from you at retrieval would go to your donor, im sure there would be costs involved too for your friend, its probably not as easy as you would hope, but definately doable. 


poppy xx


----------



## Michelle34 (May 1, 2016)

Yeah, this would cost thousands and they stimulate you to take a decent amount of eggs (hopefully) it takes quite a few eggs to have a good chance of fertilisation and they don't all fertilise or make it to day 3-5 day embryos. If you're thinking of going to all that bother, it might be simpler to pay for a registered, screened for STD's donor via a proper clinic and not take risks regarding parenting rights and any future fall outs and legal problems. Donors from clinics waiver all parental rights. You can do home insemination or IVF, either way there will be some costs involved but in my opinion better than risks of STD's or legal and parental issues or health issues for the potential kids later on (donor's provide family history, blood type and all sorts of medical tests need to be passed - whether you're being an egg donor or using a sperm donor through a clinic. I understand these things are costly, but so is bringing up kids for 18 years.


----------

